

Amazon: Keep small seller exception “very low” in tax law - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2011/11/amazon-keep-seller-exception-very-low.html

======
rick888
Yeah, like we should be listening to Amazon.

They won't allow non-pro merchants to collect sales tax and they charge 3% to
collect taxes on pro-merchants.

